# Any BOTLs in the Fresno, CA area?



## dgold21 (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm in Hanford, and the closest metro area for me is Fresno...was just wondering if there was anyone in the area that might be available for the occasional impromptu herf...I've yet to completely corrupt my local friends, so my smoking comrades are limited in number when I'm home...


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

I was just out there a couple months ago... I'll let you know when my next trip is. :ss


----------



## Galaxie_xl (Oct 21, 2007)

Did you go to the RP event in Fresno, Cigar Mas Fino? It was packed. Vito from the Sopranos was there. We need more events like that in Hanford!


----------



## dgold21 (Jul 7, 2007)

Galaxie_xl said:


> Did you go to the RP event in Fresno, Cigar Mas Fino? It was packed. Vito from the Sopranos was there. We need more events like that in Hanford!


Damn...how did I miss that one?! PM me when you hear of any of these types of events, would love to make some as schedule permits...


----------



## dgold21 (Jul 7, 2007)

Resurrecting this thread I started almost 6 years ago to see if there are any "new" guys in the Central San Joaquin Valley active on the boards :wave:

edit: oops nevermind, seems this one has been buried away


----------

